# tortoise cozy



## kingtortugatron (Sep 7, 2015)

Whats the best tortoise cozy place other than on etsy


----------



## wellington (Sep 7, 2015)

You could look on eBay.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 7, 2015)

I feel a little sheepish, but I'm not even sure what a "tortoise cozy" is??
Feel free to mock me as you enlighten me.


----------



## kingtortugatron (Sep 7, 2015)

It is this


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 7, 2015)

I'll tag @Oxalis. Her avatar pic shows a tortoise wearing one. Maybe she has some ideas for you?

Do you guys put these on just for fun photos or do you feel they help keep a tortoise warmer in cool weather? -I'm genuinely asking. Could I put something like this on and strap a hand-warmer to the top and let my tortoise take a short stroll in the cold weather?


----------



## kingtortugatron (Sep 7, 2015)

For fun but maybe it would work


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 7, 2015)

All I know is @biochemnerd808 crochets these for tortoises by hand. The idea comes from tea cozies, which help keep the tea hot:




I do know that tortoises acquire their heat from the sun, thus a cozy would not provide adequate warmth for them. Here is the text from MossyTortoise's shop:


> Please keep in mind that tortoises and turtles are cold-blooded, and so a cozy does not replace a heat source. Please don't put this on your tortoise while it is near its basking lamp, as this could become a fire hazard. Please always supervise your tortoise while it is wearing a cozy.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 7, 2015)

it doesn't keep them warm since they don't generate their own heat it just makes them look foolish my personal opinion the foolish part


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 7, 2015)

Haha, I was lucky to get a photo of my tortoise in the cozy. Pretty sure he hates looking cute for photos, even though he's so good at it! XD


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> it doesn't keep them warm since they don't generate their own heat it just makes them look foolish my personal opinion the foolish part


I feel dumb asking, but I wanna know... do you think my hand-warmer idea would work for cold autumn/spring strolls? It gets so cold so fast where I live. (please be gentle)


----------



## dmmj (Sep 7, 2015)

I will be gentle it's a legitimate question. A hand warmer will keep the tortoise warm I'm unsure though if cozies actually work. they don't look like they're insulated to keep warm.so I nicely don't think it will work Plus you have the problem of having a heat source that close to the tortoise with no way escaping to cool down seems like a bad idea


----------



## Prairie Mom (Sep 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I will be gentle it's a legitimate question. A hand warmer will keep the tourist warm I'm unsure though if Cody's actually work. they don't look like they're insulated to keep warm.so I nicely don't think it will work Plus you have the problem of having a heat source that close to the tortoise with no way escaping to cool down seems like a bad idea


All great points. thanks


----------



## Oxalis (Sep 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I will be gentle it's a legitimate question...


Thanks for the great response.  You put my thoughts into coherent words! Must be Labor Day laziness... Back to work tomorrow. XP


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Sep 28, 2015)

kingtortugatron said:


> Whats the best tortoise cozy place other than on etsy



Just swinging by to say that the only place to get the ORIGINAL (invented by me) tortoise cozies (which by the way are meant as a 'for fun' item, and do not replace a heat source, and should only be used under supervision) is from my Etsy shop, MossyTortoise. There are a few knock-offs floating around... so far none I'm too worried or excited about. 
I'm actually not making cozies at the moment, and don't foresee making more any time soon. Life got too busy, and after making over 3000 cozies over the past years... it was time for a break. I do have patterns available, if you know someone who can crochet. You can send me a message via Etsy if you'd like.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 30, 2015)

Some of these do look nice, but I prefer the look of natural tortoise shell , myself.
And I can't see the benefit to the tortoise.
Sorry.


----------

